# ODNR Announces 2012 Local Marine Patrol Assistance Grant Awardees



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Twenty-four Ohio communities will receive a total of $555,746 in funding assistance from the ODNR, Division of Watercraft to support local marine patrol units.More...

More...


----------

